# Suggest a panorama stitching software



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi guys. I've been using Microsoft ICE but it lacks the flexibility and configurability. So, please suggest of a better, yet easy to use panorama stitching software. Both free and paid softwarer are okay.


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2013)

I did use windows live photo galley, and it did the job perfect. It was just a simple three photo stitched wide angle. If you are okay with paid version, try Autopano   It's too expensive...

Photoshop do stitch panorama...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

I only use photoshop...never tried any other


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 26, 2013)

nac said:


> I did use windows live photo galley, and it did the job perfect. It was just a simple three photo stitched wide angle. If you are okay with paid version, try Autopano   It's too expensive...
> 
> Photoshop do stitch panorama...





sujoyp said:


> I only use photoshop...never tried any other



If you have never used Microsoft ICE, I strongly suggest to use at at least once.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

I will try...maybe tomorrow


----------



## raja manuel (Sep 26, 2013)

There is a powerful open source tool called Hugin.


----------



## anvesh (Oct 4, 2013)

Use photoshop or Microsoft Photosynth


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 4, 2013)

@rahul; have you been able to use hugin? I cannot solve the missing python error.


----------



## raja manuel (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know who rahul is but if you are referring to me, I can run hugin without suffering from vagabond reptiles. This thread might be of help with your issue.


----------

